# iPod + home stereo



## rogueToe (Dec 13, 2002)

This a very happy anniversary for me ... to celebrate our ninth, my wife bought me a green iPod mini!

I'm still luxuriating in the coolness of it all. But I do have a question: what's the best best way to connect an iPod mini to a home stereo?


----------



## hmto (Jul 4, 2003)

I use the monster cable which has your mini plug and gold plated rca's. 
I'm sure there are cheaper alternatives out there. The monster set is $50


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

You can go to radio Shack and get a mini plug with RCA's (I think it's available as one unit) for a minimal cost. Plug the mini plug into your iPod, the RCA's into a free audio in on your receiver and there you go.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I use a cheap Radio Shack Y adapter with a mini plug to hook up
my Lexar MP3 player to the aux. port on my stereo, Works great.

My nephew has an iPod and he does the same thing.

Dave


----------



## rogueToe (Dec 13, 2002)

Dang! All the ports in my stereo are already being used by other devices. Is there some way I can make the iPod share with something else -- maybe a splitter of some kind?

Or how about something like iTrip that uses FM? It's more expensive but it would have the advantage of doubling for use with the car stereo ...


----------



## hmto (Jul 4, 2003)

Yep, the itrip will work with your home receiver.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Do not use an iTrip for a home set-up. You will be much happier with a splitter box that allows you to select between multiple inputs.

I have a Radio Shack box that has three inputs and one output on the back with a selector switch on the front. You can get them with 2, 3 or more inputs.

Plug your iPod and whatever else you want into the box, connect the box to an input on the stereo, select the iPod input and you are all set. You will still need a mini-plug to RCA cord from the iPod to the box and a RCA male to RCA male from the box to the stereo.

Worse case, plug the iPod into your VCR with a mini-plug to RCA cord and set the VCR input to catch the iPod. Set your stereo to VCR and you're all set.

Do not use an fm modulator if you can avoid it.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

No more inputs?? May be time for a new receiver or you may want to scale down the operation!! LOL. I have just enough to suit my needs on mine: aux (for lap), DVD, TV, VCR (which is empty). 

I guess you could use a switch/mixer, or maybe patch thru via a VCR's/TV's aux inputs (if you have that). Something like that iTrip could be cool in serving dual purpose. 

H!


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

you'll get better sound if you run your audio y-cable from the back of the _dock_ rather than through the iPod's headphone jack.

also, you will not have to fiddle with the volume on the iPod. you will use your stereo to control volume exclusively.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Radio Shack has this kind of patch cable if you don't have a
spare port available on your stereo, Or you can pay a little more
and get the switch box.

The only thing about this patch cable that I can think of is
being careful not to have 2 devices running at once.

Piggyback Stereo RCA Patch Cables 

Audio 3-Way Selector Box 

Dave


----------



## rogueToe (Dec 13, 2002)

I tried the piggyback patch shown by dolawren above in the CD and video ports, but the sound was terrible. I had to crank up both the iPod and the stereo to hear it.

The only way I can get good sound is by going directly into the phono ports.

CD ports are bad even without piggybacks. So is going through the VCR.

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

From the sound of things here,
It looks like you need a way to amplify the sound input.

The inputs for a VCR won't have any amplification,
Looks like you'll have to use the piggyback cables on your phono ports.

I think it would run better in a stereo because it would be amplified.

What make of stereo do you have anyways?
Because when you mentioned Video Ports...
It's making wonder what you have.
(It must be a fairly new generation one if it doesn't have aux. ports)

Dave 

[ September 16, 2004, 05:07 PM: Message edited by: dolawren ]


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

The output from an iPod is line-level! This is definitely NOT suitable for phono inputs! Something haywire here!

Cheers :-> Bill


----------



## rogueToe (Dec 13, 2002)

The stereo receiver is a NAD. My wife already had it when we got married so it's probably just over 10 years old.

I can't use the piggybacks on the turntable because the connector is wired right into it. Maybe I'll go for the switcher box. They have them at the local Radio Shack.

Whew! This is turning out to be harder than I thought it would be.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Something is definately not right there. You should get far better sound going through CD, AUX, VCR, TV, DVD, TAPE than you will going through Phono. Phono inputs usually require some sort of of input filter as they are looking for a phono (turntable) input.

I would steer clear of piggy-back type cables, they are usually better for taking one output device and hooking it up to multiple input devices (ie. one vcr outputting to a stereo and a tv). 

The switch box is the way to go. In my bedroom set-up I have a multi-disc DVD/Receiver combo which only has two additional inputs. One input is taken up with a VCR and the other has a swtich box attached. The switch box has a CD Jukebox, an Airport Express (for iTunes) and an iPod attached. Having the switch box means that no single device can interfere with another. 

I couldn't find one on Radio Shacks website but they do carry them in-store. I took two pictures of mine for you.

Front with selector switches...









Back with RCA inputs...









Hope this helps


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

> I can't use the piggybacks on the turntable because the connector is wired right into it. Maybe I'll go for the switcher box. They have them at the local Radio Shack.


I have my MP3 player plugged into the line in on my stereo,
The 3-way switch box would most likely suit your needs better if you don't have a line in port.

3-Way switch box at Radio Shack 










If you bought the piggy back cables already then take it back
and get the 3-way switch instead.

Dave


----------



## rogueToe (Dec 13, 2002)

I'll exchange the piggybacks for a switcher box tomorrow and let you know what happens.

Thanks for all the help so far.


----------



## rogueToe (Dec 13, 2002)

As promised, here's an update to my iPod + home stereo adventures. It seems to work fine if I use the phono ports. I was a little worried because the bass was unusually loud, but then my wife pointed out that I had the loudness button on, so that solved that. As for the switcher box, I think I'll just switch by hand for now since the phono ports are easy to get at.

My next project is to get it working with the car stereo. From what I've read, the cassette adapters work better than the FM modulators. I've noticed that some come with a power adapter for the cigarette lighter. Has anyone tried a system like this? It might be a bit cumbersome, but at least you wouldn't have to worry about the battery getting low.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Last Christmas I gave my wife an iPod accessory pack that included a decent set of headphones, a cigarette lighter power plug, a cup holder based iPod holder, an FM transmitter and an infrared remote control. We are happy with all of the products in that were pulled together. The power adapter has come in handy on long trips (Toronto to Montreal) or even just when the iPod needs a boost.


----------



## Gizmo (Nov 18, 2003)

I use the cassette adaptor in my car, along with a cellphone holder for the iPod, works well if you can manage to bundle the wire up so it doesn't tangle with the stick shift.

I'm a bit surprised your iPod sounded good with the phono input. While these tend to have the highest input sensitivity, they are also "equalised" to accomodate the frequency response of a cartridge..perhaps thats more suited to your ears but its not correct.

Definitely something sounds screwy if you cant use any of the other ports.


----------



## rogueToe (Dec 13, 2002)

I checked out the iPod forums at Apple.com, and some people say you can get better sound through your stereo if you use the dock -- as opposed to the headphone jacks.

Can anyone verify this through their own experience?

BTW, I took my iPod to London Drugs, where I bought it, and the tech guy connected it to one of their stereos using a Monster cable. He too had to crank up the volume control to get decent sound. He then connected it to a computer (not a Mac) and the sound was plentiful.

He blamed impedence, a term I only faintly understand.


----------



## parousia (Feb 15, 2001)

you cannot use a phono port as you are transfering digital info from the iPod and the phono port will not reproduce digital source.

You need to piggyback the CD or MD if you have it.

The CD in is probably the best bet, as you are transferring digital audio.

Parousia


----------



## parousia (Feb 15, 2001)

you cannot use a phono port as you are transfering digital info from the iPod and the phono port will not reproduce digital source.

You need to piggyback the CD or MD if you have it.

The CD in is probably the best bet, as you are transferring digital audio.

Parousia


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Just for clarification, you aren't actually sending "digital audio". Since you are using the headphone jack you are sending an analog signal. Unless you are using a "digital" source, "digital" cables and a "digital" in on the stereo, you are still just getting analog stereo. Not that that is a problem.

I agree that you normally wouldn't use the phono in jacks though. Something must be up with the stereo receiver if the phono jacks are giving decent sound.


----------



## Gizmo (Nov 18, 2003)

--------------------------------
BTW, I took my iPod to London Drugs, where I bought it, and the tech guy connected it to one of their stereos using a Monster cable. He too had to crank up the volume control to get decent sound. He then connected it to a computer (not a Mac) and the sound was plentiful.

He blamed impedence, a term I only faintly understand.
---------------------------------

I'd be seriously inclined to try and do a comparison with another iPod. Yours sounds almost as if the output is weak. It should work well with a CD input (which is analog, not digital)
I have connected my iPd 3g to at least 5 different amps, using anything from the CD to the aux input and it has ALWAYS been fine.

In simple terms, impedance can be thought of as resistance to current flow, a bit like the size of a pipe in plumbing. Smaller pipes have higher resistance. Ideally, the pipe you are trying to flow into should be the same size as the one you are coming from (impedance matching) or bigger, so it doesn't impede the flow of water (or current)
This is an oversimplification, but what thetech was trying to tell you that the impedance of your iPod and the amp doesn't match. Daft really, when you think evry other iPod is probably ok.
There is a difference though between the headphone output and the dock output as they are designed to do different things, however your 'phone output should work well, at least that is my experience.

Gizmo


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Rogue, I have plugged my first gen iPod into several sound systems (two home stereos, cottage stereo, friends cottage stereo, friends home stereo, car stereo with inputs, amplified speakers, wireless speakers, etc.), and yes you do have to turn it up a fair bit. I don't recommend full volume on the iPod as the stereo amp will distort any irregularities in the audio. The first gen iPod doesn't have a dock so I have to use the headphone jack. I have plugged straight into the iPod as well as passing through a navipod remote unit.

If you are using a dock the volume control won't do anything for you as the dock has "line" level output which is the same as what comes out of a cassette player, CD player, VCR, etc. The headphone jack will react directly to the volume you dial in and will effect the volume and quality of the sound you hear.

If your phono input is working for you then use it. It's just surprising. 

As a test, plug into a cassette deck (two RCA jacks marked line in) using the headphone jack and watch the recording meters. Try it at different volume levels. Compare that to the output from the dock and you'll see whats happening. I can't run a comparison as I can't use a dock on my iPod.


----------



## rogueToe (Dec 13, 2002)

I asked about my problem at the Playlist magazine forum, and they said it's normal to have to turn up the iPod's volume to 75-80 per cent if you connect through the headphone jack. They recommended getting a dock or similar device with a proper line out. So I went for the dock and now the music coming out my stereo sounds great.


----------

